# Controlador de LEDs RGB



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 10, 2009)

Mi duda es respecto a que el otro dia me compre un controlador de leds RGB en el que tiene efectos de luces y varias cosas mas, la salida que me entrega por canal es de 12v, y yo he conectado 14 leds en paralelo y estos no iluminan casi.
hize la prueba con un led solo a 12v y le puse una resistencia de 330ohm. y estos iluminaban al maximo. ¿Como puedo hacerlos iluminar al maximo los 14 leds con mi controlador?

PD: El controlador me ofrece de intensidad maxima hasta 3A

Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 10, 2009)

Modelo? Fotos? Esquema? algun dato como para poder ayudarte?
Una pregunta... le pusiste las 3 resistencias correpondientes para cada color?


----------



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 10, 2009)

El led tiene como caida de tension:
Verde = 3.30 V
Azul = 3.30 V
Rojo = 2.02 V
El led es RGB y de catodo comun. Mi pregunta es como conectar 14 leds (14 por color) a una fuente de 12V

Los led rojos conectados en paralelo los 14 directamente a 12v iluminan a la perfeccion, pero en cambio el verde y el azul se ilumina muy poco.

Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 10, 2009)

Si los conectaste sin resistencia es probable que se te halla quemado la salida del controlador, tenes alguna foto ? o alguna direccion para verlo?


----------



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 11, 2009)

no es culpa de las salidas ya que he probado cada color con cada una de las salidas del transistor MOSFET.
aqui te dejo la direccion web del controlador donde tiene manual, fotos y toda la información que tiene el controlador.
http://www.velleman.be/es/en/product/view/?id=375592X


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

Bueno... mi consejo sería el siguiente:

1) antes de colocar la cantidad de led's q se te plazca, debes medir Voltaje de salida y Corriente máxima que puede entregar por salida.

muchas veces son solos controladores, y la salida no supera los 100mA a 250mA.

2) ya sabes que caida tiene cada diodo en cada color, tambien debes saber cuanto consume cada diodo.

una vez que sepas cuanto consume calculas por la cantidad de diodos q queres conectar y t fijas si la corriente t alcanza.

obviamente si no te alcanza deberas colocar un transistor tipo darlington (de preferencia el BD135) que pueda entregarte unos cuantos amperes de corriente.

saludos.


----------



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 11, 2009)

Se supone que  mi controlador me saca 3 amperios por canal... asi que esto deberia ser de sobra para conectar los 14 led.

He medido el consumo de los 14 led, y este es de 0,364 ma por cada canal, suponiendo que me saque 3 amperios, pues la cosa no me cuadra.

Los transistores son BUK9535

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

ajam. entiendo.

tus led's son katodo comun? o sea q van directos a voltaje positivo?

si es asi debes colocarle un resistor de 220ohms a cada led'.

sino, debes colcoarle un resistor de 220ohms a cada color de cada led.

para q no se quemen por la circulacion de corriente.


----------



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 11, 2009)

La cuestion es que sin resistencia no llegan a iluminar apenas el verde y el azul... con resistencia lo haran?

El led es de catodo comun y el aparato de anodo comun, yo he modificado el circuito para que la patilla comun sea el catodo y puedan funcionarme los led que son de catodo comun, asi que en el caso de poner resistencia seria 1 de 220 a cada catodo?


----------



## algp (Abr 11, 2009)

Lo normal es una resistencia en paralelo con cada LED. Y la resistencia en serie con el LED tambien esta indicado en el manual del controlador.

Conectar varios diodos led en paralelo ( aun siendo todos del mismo color ) tiene el inconveniente de que en caso de existir pequeñas diferencias entre la tension caracteristica de cada uno, esas pequeñas diferencias pueden convertirse en grandes diferencias de corriente entre cada diodo, ocasionando que no todos tengan la misma luminosidad.

Pequeñas diferencias en la tension de cada uno son normales. En semiconductores, aun entre varios del mismo codigo, fabricante y hasta lote, pueden haber pequeñas diferencias.

Es importante comprender que un diodo LED es MUY diferente a  un "foquito" o lampara de incandescencia de 12V.

Electricamente el foquito se comporta en forma similar a una resistencia y no es problema conectar varios en paralelo mientras sean de la misma tension.

Electricamente el diodo LED se comporta como un DIODO !. Mientras la tension que se le aplica esta por debajo de la tension umbral la corriente es muy pequeña. Cuando la tension es mayor a la tension umbral del diodo la corriente puede aumentar exponencialmente , a menos que se ponga una resistencia limitadora en serie.

Mi recomendacion.... una resistencia en serie con cada diodo!.


----------



## DarK_SaCoR (Abr 15, 2009)

el equipo ya me funciona i la limitacion es perfecta.
gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## adj2001 (May 21, 2010)

Hola, yo encontré en la web un programita muy fácil de usar (que aunque sepas electrónica no esta mal una ayudita), ACÁ EL PROGRAMA: *http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas/Calculador-de-Resistencias-v2.zip*
es FREE y anda de 10, pones los datos de to fuente, los del diodo, cuantos querés y la configuración paralelo o serie y listo la R por arte de magia, yo calcule con este un controlador para unos leds RGB de 3 Watt y me anduvo de 1000.

Un Saludo desde Argentina.....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 21, 2010)

Buen normalmente yo los hago encender de hasta 256 con 12v con un transistor PNP , colocando el emisor a negativo junto con la base a negativo, el colector lo conecto a el negativo de los led y el postivo de los leds (EN PARALELO) directo a el positivo de 12v, pruebalo en livewire con un PNP 2N3904


----------



## asyncronick (Oct 26, 2010)

Buenas, soy nuevo preguntando, pero hace bastante vengo leyendo el foro, tengo un problema, haber si alguien me puede ayudar.
Tengo un conversor DMX de 3 canales, es decir a la salida me saca 12V por cada canal y 3A
el tema es que preciso conectar 8 LED RGB de 3W es decir (350 ma por color) pero nose como conectarlo, alguien me podria ayudar? gracias.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 19, 2015)

*Introducción*
Que tal gente!!
El problema que tengo es principalmente con el controlador.
El tema es que tengo leds RGB de 5mm con ánodo común y quiero adaptar el controlador para usar alrededor de 130 leds RGB de 5mm.

La idea era utilizar el CONTROLADOR IR, o creo que más conocido como controlador RGB con control remoto, cómo el regulador del color.

*El problema*
Bueno, la cosa es que cometo el error bien mencionado anteriormente, de conectarle un led para probar y este me flashea un segundo y se apaga. Supuse que se quemó el led, y la verdad que así fue.
Así que reviso el foro y le pongo las resistencias limitadoras, pero con la sorpresa que SIEMPRE enciende el rojo, por mas que lo apagues, regules azul o bajes intencidad. Parece que tambien se me quemó una de las salidas, porque siempre está con tensión (encendida).

*La consulta*
Aún con ese problema (que me imaginé que algo hiba a romper) tengo dos salidas funcionando, así que quiero avanzar con el diseño.

Yo quiero saber bien cómo funcionan los controladores rgb. Por lo que encontré en internet, hay dos millones distintos, tanto para leds en paralelo como para leds en serie.
Yo compré el que le corresponde a la tira de led, pero tampoco encuentro esquemas o datos de las tiras de leds que me digan "los leds estan en serie" o "los leds estan en paralelo".

Encuentro muchos esquemas y notas pero nada del vendedor, siempre encuentro ejemplos de cómo conectar, pero no me brinda la seguridad de conexión que busco. Nunca encuentro algo que diga "Este controlador usa conexión en serie".
Por otro lado, si el controlador me especifica para qué modelos de tiras de leds puedo usar el mismo, entonces podría buscar el esquema de esas tiras, pero de las tiras solo encuentro catálogos y nada de hoja de datos.

¿Nunca nadie le conectó un simple led RGB a uno de estos controladores? solo quiero saber si hay que conectarlos en série o paralelo a los leds RGB.

Yo tengo exactamente este


----------



## zopilote (Abr 19, 2015)

Generalmente los RGB de 5mm vienen con catodo comun o anodo comun, y si los tienes no podras utilizarlos  con el controlador que tienes. La cosa cambia cuando tienes un RGB que  tenga los led independientes cada uno con su catodo y su anodo separado.





Estos si se pueden utilizar con el controlador que muestras, claro que respetando ciertos criterios, como utilizar resistencias limitadoras  y cambiando los mosfet del controlado por otros que soporten la potencia de cada color si es que lo quieres para 12V.


----------



## anseb12 (Abr 22, 2017)

Nepper dijo:


> *Introducción*
> Que tal gente!!
> El problema que tengo es principalmente con el controlador.
> El tema es que tengo leds RGB de 5mm con ánodo común y quiero adaptar el controlador para usar alrededor de 130 leds RGB de 5mm.
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2017)

Fijate que no se haya puesto en corto algún transistor o triac dentro del controlador .


----------



## anseb12 (Abr 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no se haya puesto en corto algún transistor o triac dentro del controlador .



Gracias por la informacion, solo a sido un triac en dañado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2017)

Ok , me alegro que lo tengas funcionando 

Es la falla clásica


----------

